

Why You Should Join a Startup Straight After College - startupstella
http://feefighters.com/blog/5-reasons-to-join-a-startup-right-after-college/

======
44Aman
I've been looking for a post like this for a while, thanks. It's definitely
something I'd want to do upon graduation.

The only thing is, I'd say you have to be pretty lucky to join a startup that
instantly becomes the latest sh^t hot thing going around. A large majority
will join startups that don't go far, but then again, the experience of
failing or 'wearing many hats' and actually being in that situation is
probably where the value comes from anyway.

~~~
startupstella
in a follow up post, i'm going to write about how i chose to work with
feefighters.

I actually talked to at least 10 other startups before selecting FeeFighters.
I totally agree with you, but I think there are ways to hedge the risk of a
startup failing. in my situation, i joined a startup with founders who were
serial entrepreneurs. both are technical, and both are brilliant. anyway, look
for a follow up post :)

